
Be a pioneer – delete Facebook - f_allwein
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/mar/27/pioneer-delete-facebook-addiction-social-life
======
leepowers
Delete the Facebook app. It drains your battery and drains your attention.

I use the Mobile Basic interface to check FB once a week or so for messages or
events:

[https://mbasic.facebook.com/](https://mbasic.facebook.com/)

~~~
f_allwein
Or try the [http://friendly.io](http://friendly.io) app - lets you use
Facebook, but does not ask for permissions.

~~~
kankroc
Thank you for that, great alternative!

------
hymestriasticon
What if we refused to join Facebook all along because we saw this coming the
whole time?

~~~
madengr
Ditto. I guess that makes us prophets?

------
scottydelta
> Each Facebook deleter must invent new ways to live without Facebook; the
> deleters are the pioneers, the vanguard of a new kind of literate, informed,
> proud digital citizenry. They are inventing on behalf of all of us.

This argument alone has convinced me to delete my facebook account. I was a
bit skeptical about missing on updates but then it's on us to develop, find
and use the better alternatives to boost adoption.

------
cirgue
More important than deleting Facebook: working on and supporting open
platforms and helping society to reimagine socialization on the internet.

------
daodedickinson
I left Facebook about six years ago and have never missed it. The drolly named
Discord has been far more rewarding to me, and has proved even more valuable
in non-gaming contexts. An open-source Discord with excellent privacy respect
is about all I want.

~~~
Nuzzerino
Matrix.org is likely the closest thing to an open source "Discord". Very
decentralized, like IRC.

Being open-source alone isn't enough, as many (but not all) open-source
projects suffer from the same problems of centralized governance.

------
daodedickinson
I'm grateful for Jaron's Who Owns The Future for really laying out the scale
of what's going on, and the stakes.

------
memorymappings
Yeh did that in 2014 the day they filled my friends status feed with ads then
news, where's my trophy?

------
hulton
There is literally no real benefit to having and using Facebook.

